# FR: land which was not his



## sportsluverz

Hi everyone, 

I am having problems translating this sentence from English to French. 

From: He created a natural forest on land which was not his so if the landowner returned, he could lose everything. 

To: Il créait une forêt naturelle sur la terre qui n’appartient pas la sienne donc si le propriétaire retournait, il pourrait perdue tout.

The underlined words are the parts where I struggled with. 
Thank you for the help!


----------



## jann

Welcome, Sportsluverz! 

That's a good start, but you do have a couple of little problems. Let me try to help you a bit.

For the first underlined part, there are several ways to say this, but let's work from what you have.  The verb is _appartenir à quelqu'un = _to belong to someone.  The person to whom it belongs is the indirect object, so you can replace with an indirect object pronoun that means "to him." -->  on land that didn't belong to him.  Now what would be the appropriate indirect object pronoun in French (hint: think masculine singular)?  And where would you put it in the sentence?

For the second underlined part, French is just like English.  When we say "he could lose" that has "could" conjugated for "he" and "lose" in the infinitive.  So you're going to need an infinitive in French.  What you wrote is more like "he could lost". 

Does this help you make the necessary adjustments?


----------



## sportsluverz

Thanks!! 
So would this be better? Haha, my sentence structure is funny 

Il créait une forêt naturelle sur la terre qui n’appartient pas le sien donc si le propriétaire retournait, il pourrait perdre tout.


----------



## snarkhunter

If I may have a go...

"Il *a créé* une forêt naturelle sur une terre _qui ne lui appartient pas_ (or "... qui n'est pas la sienne") ; donc, si le propriétaire revenait, il pourrait tout perdre."

Hope it will be easy to understand why my sentences reads this way. Otherwise, I'll try to explain.


----------



## Nicomon

Pourquoi conjuguez-vous au présent : appartient/n'est pas la sienne?

didn't belong to him = ne lui appartenait pas 
was not his = n'était pas la sienne

À mon avis, la seconde option est plus fidèle à l'original anglais


----------



## jann

Nicomon said:


> Pourquoi conjuguez-vous au présent : appartient/n'est pas la sienne?
> 
> didn't belong to him = ne lui appartenait pas
> was not his = n'était pas la sienne
> 
> À mon avis, la seconde option est plus fidèle à l'original anglais


Indeed, but since Sportsluverz was the one to suggest _appartenir_, and to indicate confusion about it, it seemed reasonable to discuss that construction as a starting point. One thing at a time...  And yes, past tense would be more appropriate...


----------



## snarkhunter

jann said:


> And yes, past tense would be more appropriate...


I do agree. I was wondering about this, too...


----------



## sportsluverz

Oh, yes that is strange, where did belong come from?... ;P
But isn’t l’imparfait used for the past without a time restriction and passé compose is used when the event takes place during a specified time? 
Désolée mais merci beaucoup pour votre réponses !


----------



## jann

sportsluverz said:


> But isn’t l’imparfait used for the past without a time restriction and passé compose is used when the event takes place during a specified time?


Precisely, and since the land not belonging to him, or not being his, was a past condition that lasted for an unspecified amount of time, you would use the _imparfait_.


----------



## angelpogi

The PC is used for actions, the imperfect is for descriptions in the past.  Creating the forest is an action, and owning it is a description.  Therefore:

Il a créé une forêt naturelle sur la terre qui ne lui appartenait pas, donc si le propriétaire retournait, il pourrait tout perdre.


----------



## Nicomon

angelpogi said:


> Il a créé une forêt naturelle sur la terre qui ne lui appartenait pas, donc si le propriétaire *retournait*, il pourrait tout perdre.



Bonsoir,

Il se peut que je me trompe, mais je crois bien que dans le contexte, "returned" a plutôt le sens de "came back".  
Dans ce cas, on doit dire en français : *revenait*  (comme snarkhunter l'a suggéré plus haut).

À ce sujet, *cette page*


----------



## angelpogi

Ca depend du point de vue de l'ecrivain/parleur.... mais vous avez raison:  retourner = return/go back, revenir = come back

Ok, final answer:
Il a créé une forêt naturelle sur la terre qui ne lui appartenait pas, donc si le propriétaire revenait, il pourrait tout perdre.


----------



## Nicomon

angelpogi said:


> Ok, final answer:
> Il a créé une forêt naturelle sur une terre qui ne lui appartenait pas, donc si le propriétaire revenait, il pourrait tout perdre.



 ("on land" et non "on *the* land". Ou plus près de l'original : "which was nos his "

Il a créé une forêt naturelle sur une terre qui n'était pas la sienne, alors si le propriétaire revenait, il pourrait tout perdre.


----------



## sportsluverz

Okay, thanks for all the help =) 
I really appreciate it!


----------



## Lezert

One additional question:
Peut-on *créer *une forêt *naturelle*?
Can we *create *a *natural *forest?


----------



## Nicomon

Lezert said:


> One additional question:
> Peut-on *créer *une forêt *naturelle*?
> Can we *create *a *natural *forest?



En effet... personne n'y a pensé avant toi, mais la question me semble pertinente.

J'imagine un contexte comme ceux-ci:


> - The woodland trust has purchased a 800 acre site to plant 600,000 trees *to create a natural forest *in England.
> - He is skilled in landscaping and has *created a natural forest *in his back yard.


 Plutôt que créer un jardin... on crée une forêt naturelle. 

Peut-être que *re*créer serait plus approprié?


----------



## sportsluverz

Yes, thanks for the suggestion
I think recreate would be a better verb, but I'm not so sure... 
In the book, Elzeard Bouffier (L'Homme Qui Plantait Les Arbres), created a natural forest. He planted millions of trees in an abandoned town in the middle of a desert over the span of 15 years. He dedicated his life to reviving the town basically.


----------



## Lezert

> NATUREL, -ELLE, adj. et subst.NATUREL, -ELLE, adj. et subst.
> Qui est dans, appartient à la nature; qui n'est pas le produit d'une pratique humaine.


Qu'on la  "crée" ou que l'on "recrée", du moment qu'elle est le fruit d'une action humaine,  le mot "naturel" doit ( à mon sens) être évité
 Il a créé une forêt  sur une  terre...
ou
Il a recréé une forêt  sur une  terre...
( recréer ajoute seulement la précision qu'auparavant, il y avait déjà une forêt , et non pas, par exemple, une prairie)

On peut admettre de favoriser la création/recréation d'une forêt naturelle. ( c'est-à-dire qu'on ne plante pas les arbres, mais on favorise la pousse / repousse d'essences naturelles).

Un peu trop technique, tout ça, non?


----------



## sportsluverz

ah, oui trés technique ;P 
merci pour votre aide!


----------

